# Possible proof that Bigfoot lives at CC?



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I think i found his grill


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Not so fast there...he was spotted in N.C. recently. 
Here's the link that proves it.
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2010/06/15/dnt.bigfoot.in.north.carolina.WCNC?hpt=T2


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I believe he was spotted at Olander catching 31" largemouth by a fellow OGF'r (westtoledofisherman). I'm just sayin...... Could be true.....


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> I believe he was spotted at Olander catching 31" largemouth by a fellow OGF'r (westtoledofisherman). I'm just sayin...... Could be true.....



I believe it really was an OGF member who saw this 10 foot hairy creature. The police later found a midget with a receding hairline in the area chasing dogs and stealing chickens!


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Do you guys watch commercials? Messin with sasquatch? You be careful out there he doesnt like to be messed with!!


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

C'mon guys,

EVERYBODY know that "Grassman" live at Salt Fork State Park!!! Go look in the southeast ohio fishing reports!!!

Rob


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

leeabu said:


> I believe it really was an OGF member who saw this 10 foot hairy creature. The police later found a midget with a receding hairline in the area chasing dogs and stealing chickens!


Great post leeabu! For those that weren't part of that original thread they may not "get it".


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

His hair was perfect.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

No need to fear the Big Foot folks, thats just my mother in law in her birthday suit! (I'm serious)!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

chupacabra, I've seen it all before


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

Hetfieldinn said:


> His hair was perfect.


werewolf of london!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

It's pretty clear that bigfoot was in fact hunting chupacabra in the hopes of cooking them. Mmmmm, chupacabra...

http://hubpages.com/hub/ChupacabraDeliciouslyDecadentChupacabraRecipes


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

I said "Git! Git!"


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

to leeabu and h20 mellon... .that is funny ****  guess they had to be there?


----------



## Nice Marmot (May 14, 2010)

No, that's Mothman's grill. Doesn't live in West Virginia any more.

Bigfoot refuses to cook w/ anything but a campfire.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> No need to fear the Big Foot folks, thats just my mother in law in her birthday suit! (I'm serious)!


And some people claim I ain't right.That one got me laughing,you're the king of funny posts in my humble opinion.I really hope you haven't actually seen that though,haveta be horrifying unless she looks like a supermodel.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> And some people claim I ain't right.That one got me laughing,you're the king of funny posts in my humble opinion.I really hope you haven't actually seen that though,haveta be horrifying unless she looks like a supermodel.


No man! No supermodel! Big, hairy and scary! Scare the hair off a rabid dog! Got an attitude to match. Good thing for me my wife looks like her dads side of the family! (But she does have her mothers hairy upper lip!) OOOPS! good thing my old lady don't know how to use a computer!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Leave my grill alone. After all of the commercials you should know not to mess with Sasquatch!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL good stuff


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

patsheart said:


> I said "Git! Git!"


lmao..Now you guys know that he was hitting the moon shine before the interview...lol


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Checked a trail camera set up by one of the trails leading to one of my favorite holes on the LMR and it snapped this photo...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL! That was a terrific way to start my day!


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Some people will go to extremes to protect their honey-holes.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm just disappointed that ole Squachy is a gas guy. I would think he would go back to his roots and cook with wood or charcoal.


----------

